# Backache at 9 weeks...normal?



## rm16

Hi everyone,
I'm quite new to the forum but I have posted a few times and so grateful for the comfort everyone can give with so much shared experience :)

I am very cautiously pregnant after a MMC at 11 weeks (baby died between 8 and 9) over a year ago. It took a long time to conceive again and I am terrified of something going wrong.

Yesterday I had a scan and everything looked good, heartbeat, little movements, and the doctor actually let me keep the pics so I think he feels hopeful...I am about 9 and a half weeks along.

The thing is, I have been getting an achey pain in my lower back, and last time, when it all went wrong, it started with horrible back pain and then a bleed, after which we went for a scan and discovered that the baby had stopped growing 2 weeks earlier...But as the last problem started with backache I am of course nervous about back aches! Is this normal in early pregnancy? Should I be worried? I am sure back aches are supposed to be normal, but it would be good to hear of some people who had backache at 9 weeks and everything turned out ok... :)

Grateful as always for any advice/comfort :)


----------



## robbo1

Hi there sorry for your previous losses I had a bit of backache and draggy feeling in my abdomen about the stage you at now and started to really think here we go again just as you are doing, I spoke to midwife and looked for advice on here. My midwife told me that around 9-10 weeks can be a growth spurt week and can be normal to feel achy and after reading on here it does seem pretty common. But if you worried ask your own gp or midwife don't sit and worry yourself it drives you nuts. Wishing you h & h pregnancy this time let us know how you getting on xx


----------



## Lozdi

I have backache, and have been getting it since around 9 weeks, my baby is alive I hear its HB every single day on my doppler. I also had a mmc last year (found at 12 weeks baby died at 7) and the only thing that alerted me to that was a single drop of blood the night before my 12 week scan, and a slight ache in my belly.

I see backache as good, because it means everything is growing. :hugs:


----------



## rm16

Thanks for that guys :) I've actually felt quite nauseous the last couple of days so I'm hoping everything's ok...I'm also more tired than ever, so maybe that's the growth spurt?
We did have a scan on thurs, and there was a heartbeat and we got a really cool 3d pic of the little bean with the placenta and everything. He even gave me a due date and some pics to bring home, so he seems hopeful...
I so want this to work, these weeks are going so slowly!! Next scan is a week tomorrow, I know I'm lucky to get so much care this early, but still so terrified! My MMC was at 11 weeks altho the baby had died much earlier, so I won't feel safe for a while yet, if ever!


----------

